# 2 Punkte geschwungen verbinden



## ZinkyWinky (5. Februar 2008)

Hallo, (Man ist das schwierig, eine passende Überschrift zu finden ^^),
also mein Problem ist Folgendes. Ich plane grad ein Webdesign, dem eine Navigation zu Grunde liegt, die wie eine Laufbahn gestaltet sein soll. Dabei sollen die roten Enden (aus der Skizze) jeweils miteinander verbunden werden und dem geschwungenen blauen Hintergrund folgen.
Problem: Wie krieg ich das ansehnlich hin. Problem bei Pfaden ist a.), dass ich etwas ungeschickt damit bin und das nicht sauber hinbekomm, und b.), dass bei der Auflösung von 1024*768 die Linien ziemlich schnell ausfranßen und pixelig werden...


mfg, bene


----------



## ShadowMan (5. Februar 2008)

Hi Bene!

Ich sehe leider keine Skizze. Wieso fransen die Pfade denn aus? Hast du mal etwas anderes als Ebene selektiert? Im Normalfall sieht lediglich die Auswahl des Pfades etwas verpixelt aus, der Pfad selbst aber nicht, da es sich dabei um Splines handelt.

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## ZinkyWinky (5. Februar 2008)

Sry, Skizze vergessen ^^


----------

